# Delivery vs Dispensaries Bay Area



## JimB80 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have experience with both but want to hear opinions from others.

What are the advantages/disadvantages of a delivery service to a dispensary?

In particular I'm interested in the perspective of a regular patient, not just someone visiting the area or "making the rounds."


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 29, 2009)

the only delivery service i use is Green Cross.  they're a bit cheaper, sometimes wider selection than clubs, you can meet them almost anywhere within city limits.

disadvantages: if you dont live in SF you gotta travel, though its not bad on BART (they will meet you at the station)


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 30, 2009)

Never used a Delivery service, and I am way to old skool to let some cat come to my pad and bring me herb. Plus, I have my own! 

That is cool that they will meet you at BART!


----------



## JimB80 (Nov 2, 2009)

I've actually tried the Green Cross and not really been satisfied. The bud doesn't look like it does in the pictures. Their very best was still barely what I would consider hi-grade. Lots of nutrient retention.

Any others? I was wondering about that nurse Tom guy, and I'm going to try APC's SFBay Garden later this week I think.


----------

